# Postponed: Yorkshire January Meet - Thursday 30th Jan



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Postponed*

Guys and girls,

The next Yorkshire meet is Thursday 30th January meeting 19:30 at Xscape in Castleford just off the M62.

http://www.xscape.co.uk/yorkshire/key-info/

Everyone welcome and it would be great to see some new faces!

The plan is meet about 19:30, once everyone has arrived head out for a short drive and then something to eat.

Any preferences on where people fancy eating this time?

Phil


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

I will certainly do my best to get down to this, I'm up for the Rhythre Arms.

I shan't be in a TT unfortunately....Hope that will be ok.

The hunt for a new TT wasn't as successful as I'd initially hoped! I'm In way too much negative equity in the car that I'm in, having said that I am extremely happy with it and would of being a sin to get rid.

So, plan B, I have baught another 1.8 S line and should have it by March. There cheep as chips at the moment with the MK3 looming. Really looking forward to it.....

...again!


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Adam,

Yeah it would be great to see you, I think Shaun and Harrison are up for the meet as well.

What are you driving at the moment?, the Z4 still?

What spec is the TT?, I see you've gone for the same colour again. Haven't they changed the wheels on the S-Line though?


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

I've had to go for billy basic, just got privacy glass and that's it. The wheels are different, there the same as the 18" RS style. Also the TT now comes with Bluetooth as standard, finally!

It's a shame as I would have liked to speck s tronic, tech pack, comfort pack and Bose, now there all reasonably priced, but under the circumstances (finance) it's just being a simple case of getting a TT again and with the deposit contributions from audi and the dealer it's cheaper to buy this than an A1.

As for the car I'm driving now, you'll have to wait and see, it's not the Z4, but don't get too excited its nothing special.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Atom1 said:


> As for the car I'm driving now, you'll have to wait and see, it's not the Z4, but don't get too excited its nothing special.


We have had some "interesting" cars turn up before, blue propellors are frowned upon though...

Why not do what Mark our old rep did, put a TTOC badge on whatever your driving now?


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

haha, it is has a blue propellor......you know me, I do love them though.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Can we get an attending list up please...

Are you considering eating at the Rythres? If so, I will rearrange Laras birthday and our anniversary as steak takes precedence over such trivial celebrations.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

TondyTT said:


> Can we get an attending list up please...
> 
> Are you considering eating at the Rythres? If so, I will rearrange Laras birthday and our anniversary as steak takes precedence over such trivial celebrations.


For some reason I'm not getting notifications of new posts on this topic :?

Have added a list of attendees.

Rythres sounds good to me, have PM'd the others too. It's been a while since we were there...


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Put me down I should be good for it.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

When booking tell them we never pay a deposit and that its the TT club that calls in every few months.

S'all good!


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Darthhawkeye said:


> I'm in


are you actually? :roll:


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

TondyTT said:


> Darthhawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in
> ...


Brad, Brad, Brad - always the first to lower the tone :wink:


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

What are the chances of moving this 24 hours earlier?


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

TootRS said:


> What are the chances of moving this 24 hours earlier?


I'd struggle to do the day before as I'm in London that day.

How about delaying it a week? Might work better for Brad too?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

phil3012 said:


> TootRS said:
> 
> 
> > What are the chances of moving this 24 hours earlier?
> ...


Could do, it would be my birthday meal out then, so thats very kind of you guys.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Weds 5th Feb?


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

TootRS said:


> Weds 5th Feb?


I was thinking the Thursday, not sure I can make the Wednesday at the moment.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Hope you guys come south to Nottingham this year, it's your turn to travel  
Would be good to meet up again. Have a good one.

cheers


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Unfortunately it looks like I picked bad week as people are struggling to make this one. 

The January meet is therefore postponed and the next one will be towards the end of February.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

So in other words, the January meet is cancelled...

I'll go have a steak on my tod then


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Not happy about this 
Good job there is a yorkshire dales meet on the first 

See you all soon, James

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Good lad ill be attending this as its on my doorstep for a change.

I think I can persuade Harrison to join in.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Think ill have to bow out of this one guys, Ive got other commitments on that day. Hope the weather improves and everyone has a safe road trip.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Just to confirm, there's no January meet. Attendance compulsory next month tho!


----------



## T13rn (Dec 24, 2013)

Just moved to Leeds and got a QS so will try and get along to a meet!


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Guys we got a date yet? Feels like forever since we met up!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Go on Tinder mate, should sort you a date out...


----------

